# Tell me about the Ibanez SZ520



## MIL8 (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone have one? Tell me your thoughts about it. I was offered one in trade for an amp I'm trying to sell and trying to decide if I want to check it out, I'd have to drive about 45 minutes one way to even see it. Looks like it is either set neck or neck through? Color is black. About what would it be worth?


----------



## s4tch (Mar 20, 2014)

In short: those are very nice guitars.

Neck is set-in, not neck through, and fairly chunky for an Ibanez. Not a baseball bat, but chunkier than any Wizard. Still a great playing neck, even for my small hands. The fingerboard is again different than what you find on your average Ibanez superstrat, a lot rounder compared to the Wizard necks. The scale is shorter, 25.1" like on the S-Classic models; you won't notice a huge difference after an RG, but bends will be a bit easier. Body is mahogany, with the set-in, thicker neck and the shorter scale, the guitar feels closer to a Les Paul than let's say to a Dinky or RG. On a subjective note, I really liked the quality on these guitars, I'd say this is one of the very few Korean Ibanez models that are on par with some MIJ Ibbies. The only thing I'd change are the Duncan/Ibanez pickups; the SZ set from the 1st couple of production years is a keeper, though.

Price-wise: I have no idea about US used prices... Locally, they sell at around the same price as a cheaper MIJ RG.


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 20, 2014)

s4tch said:


> In short: those are very nice guitars.
> 
> Neck is set-in, not neck through, and fairly chunky for an Ibanez. Not a baseball bat, but chunkier than any Wizard. Still a great playing neck, even for my small hands. The fingerboard is again different than what you find on your average Ibanez superstrat, a lot rounder compared to the Wizard necks. The scale is shorter, 25.1" like on the S-Classic models; you won't notice a huge difference after an RG, but bends will be a bit easier. Body is mahogany, with the set-in, thicker neck and the shorter scale, the guitar feels closer to a Les Paul than let's say to a Dinky or RG. On a subjective note, I really liked the quality on these guitars, I'd say this is one of the very few Korean Ibanez models that are on par with some MIJ Ibbies. The only thing I'd change are the Duncan/Ibanez pickups; the SZ set from the 1st couple of production years is a keeper, though.
> 
> Price-wise: I have no idea about US used prices... Locally, they sell at around the same price as a cheaper MIJ RG.



That is good to know, larger necks on 6 strings don't bother me. I have 3 RG guitars and a UV already to this might give me some nice variety.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 20, 2014)

My SZ520 from the first year of production is FANTASTIC. I was lucky and snagged mine for $200, but I've seen them go anywhere from $200 to $300. S4tch pretty much nailed every aspect of it, and I've this to add - you can actually tell if it's one of the early run ones with good pickups by the color of the nut - if it's a creme nut, it's the first run. Otherwise, it's not, so the pickups will be less than stellar.

I'll say this - if your cab is worth about $300 used, and his guitar is an early one (IE has the creme nut) and in good condition, it's a fair trade. If it's not an early one, and in less than ideal condition, try and get some cash on his end.


----------



## Thor20 (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a SZ320 and an SZ520 at 2 separate times and I liked them but the low E sdjustment screw likes to move from the vibration.


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's actually an amp I'm selling not a cab, and it is a Carvin v3 head, first version with no reverb, his first offer was an even trade. His guitar does have a nice hardshell case but the guitar is a later version with the duncan designed pickups. I'm thinking I'd need some cash or something else in the trade to make it worthwhile. I'm not in a hurry to move my amp.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 20, 2014)

OH, okay. Misread, whoops.

Yeah, then you'd probably want to drop new pickups into it, but it does have a hardcase, which is nice. So I'd still value it at $300, not having experienced it myself.

So yeah, you should probably ask for a bit more on his end.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Mar 20, 2014)

They are some of the best sleeper Korean Ibanezs ever.
Actual maple caps, mahogany body, set maple neck.

They sound great, even with stock pickups. Neck is closer to a fender modern C carve and only 25.1" in scale, it is painted (gloss), but still plays very very nicely. They do tend to show some corrosion on the bridge from hand positioning, doesn't impact tone though. Frets were on the medium/small size from memory too. I had one from 2004 (and gave it to my brother). Action so low it was ridiculous, still rang like a .............

If you can get one with the UK/Japan heartbeat inlay, even better. The flaming skull thing looks like balls.


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmmmm, you guys are making me think more about doing this.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 21, 2014)

I had an early 320 and regret selling it all the time. I loved that guitar. It was the worn brown finish so it was almost like an oil finish, nice and smooth satin wood feeling not like the other high gloss painted ones. If I ever see another one I'd pick it up in heartbeat. Not sure how much I'd like a 520/720 with there gloss finishes and goofy inlays. Plus they most likely have a veneer on the top and I'm not a fan of that. Go play it. Mine just had that perfect feel to it or maybe it just had some special mojo as I've never played another one. Now I miss it again, thanks lol.


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Update, turns out this one is a SZ320, not 520. Dot inlays on the neck, black finish.


----------



## s4tch (Mar 21, 2014)

OK then, it's almost the same story. The SZ320 was the stripped-down version of the SZ520: no fancy quilted maple top (but has a maple cap under the plain black finish anyway), no body binding, simple inlays, and that's all as far as differences go.

Ibanez Catalogs


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 21, 2014)

I had the SZ520. Pretty nice guitar. Smaller frets than typical RG, and fatter neck as others have said. The chromed plastic pup rings looked kinda cheap so i replaced it with cream. Nice thick body. Mine was going to need a fret level to really get it playing like i wanted so i sold it - but that's just one example, doesn't mean yours will. Overall it was a pretty solid guitar. A fair deal is about $250 if you don't want to take a potential loss when selling. maybe $200 for the SZ320 - check GC used for pricing.

FWIW, i much preferred the SAS32EX from that era, loved the one i had, it was a killer guitar.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 22, 2014)

My 320 had a mahogany cap not a maple. Maybe it was different on the painted ones though.


----------



## Addison90 (Mar 22, 2014)

The SZ320 still has body binding though







Killer looking guitar, i prefer the SZ320 over the SZ520 (not a fan of the inlays)


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, reveal binding. It's not actual plastic binding, they just taped it off before applying the color coat so the natural wood shows through.


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Addison90 said:


> The SZ320 still has body binding though
> 
> 
> 
> Killer looking guitar, i prefer the SZ320 over the SZ520 (not a fan of the inlays)



Wow, that pic does make the guitar look really nice. I'm not a big fan of the inlays either, the small dots look good. I told myself I'd never get another black Ibanez, I've had/have so many already.


----------



## silverctr (Mar 27, 2014)

Despite the flaming squid inlays, I love my SZ720. The stock pickups are based on a Duncan Distortion and a 59. I changed the pickups to the Dimarzio Satch set and I've been diggin' this setup for a couple years now. Here's an older pic of it with Dimarzio CL/LF pickups.


----------

